# Mountain bike tailgaters



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

normally the trail im on has lots of room to pull over. Sometimes its me, sometimes its the people in front of me. No drama. No worries.

But what about a section of single track that is too tight.

survey:
What distance do you maintain when coming/following up behind? 
How close Is too close?
When its super tight, Would you rather the rider come to a complete stop and hike their bike up out of the way? Or are you okay carrying on behind till the section finishes.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well when your both stopped on the single track trail, facing each other and wanting to pass. Just don't sneeze and kinda hold your breath the moment your closest.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I usually stay back a ways till it opens up. If I'm in a hurry or have good flow going I will let them know I am back there and tell them "I would like to get around whenever it's possible but state I'm in no hurry so whenever"


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

person in front should yield....so to do that...keep pedaling and announce 'pulling left or right' and about how many feet or yards that will happen. 'pulling over to left in 100 feet'...then the overtaker can be ready and pass


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

bdundee said:


> I usually stay back a ways till it opens up. If I'm in a hurry or have good flow going I will let them know I am back there and tell them "I would like to get around whenever it's possible but state I'm in no hurry so whenever"


Yes


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm ok carrying on behind until the section finishes, as long as they aren't really struggling to the point I have to stop, and even then, that's just how it goes sometimes. Just because I'm faster doesn't mean I should disrupt their ride either. I try not to get too close, though if it's a tricky climbing stretch, sometimes I may just trying to keep moving.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah. It depends on the situation; width of the trail, grade, technical difficulty, length of the section etc... The person in front has every right to try to clear a difficult (for him/her) section as I do. I'll go slow or just wait my turn. There will always be a better place to get by them or for them to let me by.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Depends how long the section is. On longer ones if a slow rider doesn't get the hint in a minute or 2 a little tire rub usually does the trick


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Depends whom I'm riding with- if they are among the ones I've churned many miles with I'll ride closer. If he/she/they aren't and predictability seems lacking, I hang back a couple of bike lengths at least.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

It's situational for me too. In general I'll hang back a couple of seconds so as not to seem pushy. Most of the time I don't mind holding up for awhile since I'm out for fun and exercise and not trying to win a spot on a podium or anything like that. I haven't encountered too many trails that are so narrow as to prevent passing for extended distances. They usually widen up sooner or later. If the rider up ahead wants to pull over and lean out of the way then I'm fine with that. If they want to continue riding until there's a wide area then I'm fine with that too. I guess I have been behind someone who just didn't want to do either and I've had to put on an aggressive pass to get around eventually. That's rare though.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Damn, from the post title I thought this would be a post about partying in the parking lot. Goes to show you how polluted the USA midwestern mind can be.


----------



## fore76 (Jan 27, 2020)

PierreR said:


> Damn, from the post title I thought this would be a post about partying in the parking lot. Goes to show you how polluted the USA midwestern mind can be.


Same here. Was wondering where to tailgate with an MTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Leg 2 (May 4, 2014)

Fuse6F said:


> normally the trail im on has lots of room to pull over. Sometimes its me, sometimes its the people in front of me. No drama. No worries.
> 
> But what about a section of single track that is too tight.
> 
> ...


I usually get my way. I carry a machete.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What happened to Lone Rager?


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

WHALENARD said:


> What happened to Lone Rager?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


RedLeg whacked him with his machete


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sir kayakalot said:


> RedLeg whacked him with his machete


Lol! I feel like there's a lot to decode here... still working on it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Stay off my arse and no one gets hurt!

I ride alone for many reasons, this ^ is one of them.


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

I haven’t had a problem where I usually ride. Please try to keep this in mind. People don’t wear signs but when you are approaching another rider. They may not hear you behind them or even as you approach them. I’m hearing impaired and cannot ride with my hearing aides in. Reason being once a person with hearing aides starts to sweat they stop working. They are not waterproof.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Depends on the trail and how long it is, but typically I tailgate them til they let me pass. Same deal at a bike park IF it's a black trail. Blue and especially green I'll either pass when it's safe, or just pull over and give em a couple minutes to get further ahead. 

And when I'm the slower rider, I always pull over and let them pass.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I buzz their rear tire with my front tire until they pull over


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I try not to crowd anyone unless they were stopped on the trail and dropped in as soon as they saw me approaching. Equally annoying is the rider who's stopped on the trail, lets you go by then immediately chases you down and wants to pass (bonus points if they can't keep up the pace after passing).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jeremy3220 said:


> I try not to crowd anyone unless they were stopped on the trail and dropped in as soon as they saw me approaching. Equally annoying is the rider who's stopped on the trail, lets you go by then immediately chases you down and wants to pass (bonus points if they can't keep up the pace after passing).


Yeah! Why do people do those things???


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nat said:


> Yeah! Why do people do those things???


I guess the same reason drivers speed up when you try to pass them (they're stupid).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jeremy3220 said:


> I guess the same reason drivers speed up when you try to pass them (they're stupid).


“Oh no! Someone might be in front of me! I must be first in line of all traffic!”


----------



## Mikbur (Nov 10, 2018)

Laugh at me, I don't care. I have a Prius because of a 100 mile commute, and because I can fit my fatbike inside. 
No day is complete unless some bonehead goes to great lengths to get in front of me, just to slow down. 

I am at great pains not to do that either driving, or while on the trail.


----------

